# Chilaquiles Buffet



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

I'll be serving a Chilaquiles breakfast buffet pre wedding ceremony, to be served at an outside venue w/o any standard kitchen amenities.
I'm leaning towards keeping tortillas and sauce seperate. Basically deconstructed/Build your own.

Curious if anyone has any different service ideas?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Isn't the whole idea behind Chilaquiles is that the tortillas simmer in the sauce?
What else will you be serving with it?


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

chefross said:


> Isn't the whole idea behind Chilaquiles is that the tortillas simmer in the sauce?
> What else will you be serving with it?


Traditionally, yes the tortillas are simmered in the sauce prior to serving.
My hesitation is the fact that I'm serving them buffet style for 150 at an outside venue that does not have a kitchen. We will only be using a camp stove for the eggs and back up sauce.
So my thought is to serve them deconstructed so the tortillas don't become to soft.

We are serving Scrambled Eggs, Red & Green Sauce, Pico De Gallo, Sour Cream, Cilantro, Pickled Red Onions and Crumbled Cotija.

Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If I were doing this in a difficult setting I would do as you said. Start with a good quality homemade/ fresh fried corn chips. Offer two sauces Red and green. Offer the Crema or sour cream. Cojita cheese, cilantro, pickled onions, jalapeños and lime wedges. I would also set up two burners to place a fried egg on top of their assembled plate as they walk by. The only problem with doing Chilaquiles on a Buffet is that the chips should sit in the sauce and absorb the sauce. They shouldn't be soggy, they should hold their integrity. This is hard to accomplish on a buffet line.....Good luck........ChefBillyB


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

chefbillyb said:


> If I were doing this in a difficult setting I would do as you said. Start with a good quality homemade/ fresh fried corn chips. Offer two sauces Red and green. Offer the Crema or sour cream. Cojita cheese, cilantro, pickled onions, jalapeños and lime wedges. I would also set up two burners to place a fried egg on top of their assembled plate as they walk by. The only problem with doing Chilaquiles on a Buffet is that the chips should sit in the sauce and absorb the sauce. They shouldn't be soggy, they should hold their integrity. This is hard to accomplish on a buffet line.....Good luck........ChefBillyB


Thank you for the best wishes!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

pnwchef said:


> Traditionally, yes the tortillas are simmered in the sauce prior to serving.
> My hesitation is the fact that I'm serving them buffet style for 150 at an outside venue that does not have a kitchen. We will only be using a camp stove for the eggs and back up sauce.
> So my thought is to serve them deconstructed so the tortillas don't become to soft.
> 
> ...


Chef, I didn't know how many people your were serving when I put the made to order fried egg. For a small gathering it would be nice to have a runny fried egg. Your spot on with the scrambled eggs. You could also offer refried beans. If you want it to be more of a brunch you could offer shredded chicken. Another condiment or topping could be sliced radishes.

P.S. your screen name flipped me out yesterday when I saw this post. On another food forum my screen name is PNWCHEF. I'm in the Tri-Cities, Wa


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I would opt for queso fresco in addition to cotija, and also seriously consider putting out chorizo as an option. I like the build-your-own option. Some folks like their chiliqiles limp and others like them more crispy. Not sure which satisfies the majority, though. Personally... if scrambled is the only option I’d scrap the egg entirely... but that’s just me.

And refried beans are a necessity!

Roasted jalapeños would be nice.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

True the whole idea behind Chilaquiles is to have crispy chips simmering in sauce. The only real way to accomplish this is to order. Putting this on a buffet requires the compromise. For me, the help yourself idea has always been a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

chefbillyb said:


> Chef, I didn't know how many people your were serving when I put the made to order fried egg. For a small gathering it would be nice to have a runny fried egg. Your spot on with the scrambled eggs. You could also offer refried beans. If you want it to be more of a brunch you could offer shredded chicken. Another condiment or topping could be sliced radishes.
> 
> P.S. your screen name flipped me out yesterday when I saw this post. On another food forum my screen name is PNWCHEF. I'm in the Tri-Cities, Wa


I'm down in Oregon


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## pnwchef (May 26, 2019)

chefross said:


> True the whole idea behind Chilaquiles is to have crispy chips simmering in sauce. The only real way to accomplish this is to order. Putting this on a buffet requires the compromise. For me, the help yourself idea has always been a disaster waiting to happen.


Understood.
The clients are fellow industry friends. They are completely aware of the cons to a Chilaquiles Buffet, yet wanted it anyway. 
So we're just gonna go ahead with a traditional presentation.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

pnwchef said:


> Understood.
> The clients are fellow industry friends. They are completely aware of the cons to a Chilaquiles Buffet, yet wanted it anyway.
> So we're just gonna go ahead with a traditional presentation.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


Don't forget the epazote!


----------

